# How much do you pay for a psychologist?



## Kelly065

Just curious what everyone pays when they go to the psychologist? You don't have to share if you don't want to, but my doctor is really pushing for me to go seek some more 'help' and I am wondering what Im going to be dishing out for it. Thanks!


----------



## Dempsey

I pay him $100. I get a receipt, go to medibank, and get $80 back. I'm not sure how much it costs after the initial appointments.


----------



## bowlingpins

Kelly065 said:


> Just curious what everyone pays when they go to the psychologist? You don't have to share if you don't want to, but *my doctor is really pushing for me to go seek some more 'help' *and I am wondering what Im going to be dishing out for it. Thanks!


I would be wary if a doctor goes overboard in trying to convince you to see someone, moreso if that someone is a person connected to the doctor.

The psychiatrist I was going to earlier this year, made it plainly obvious that more than the well being of his patients, he was interested in extracting as much money as he could from them. He would push me to make frequent appointments and to see the social worker next door in the same office. He threatened me by saying that he would not see me unless I got therapy.

I caved in, had 1 appointment with the social work. It cost me $90, my school insurance did not cover therapy. That was the only appointment I had, because it is too expensive to pay out of pocket. So I left the place. I have no regrets.

I have a fair understanding of how medicine works since I am knee deep in it as I work in the field. I see how hospitals work, how outpatient clinics work, the many ways that are there for healthcare professionals to make a little more money at the expense of the patients and the unethical docs (not many but there are some) who have no qualms about using their position of authority for their benefit. 
It's not a pretty picture.


----------



## Girl_Loner

Nil, americas healthcare plans confuse me to the fullest.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

Kelly065 said:


> Just curious what everyone pays when they go to the psychologist? You don't have to share if you don't want to, but my doctor is really pushing for me to go seek some more 'help' and I am wondering what Im going to be dishing out for it. Thanks!


You should call your health insurance company and ask them or it may even say it on your insurance card.


----------



## Selection10

$7 !!! It's great!


----------



## BrainError

.


----------



## Neptunus

Many, many, moons ago... when I was uninsured, I payed $10 an hr for a psychologist. (I think she was in training.) Point being, care is available on a sliding scale... you just have to look for it.


----------



## meyaj

I see a social worker (with a Master's degree) for therapy/counselling for free.


----------



## kc1895

I have to make a $20 copay with insurance. How much do you have to pay with a sliding scale? Like if you're unemployed, what is the minimum?


----------



## millenniumman75

Without insurance, I was paying $75-85 for a half-hour.
With insurance, $15.


----------



## deeds14

I have a 50% copay with my insurance, so it comes out to $45. 
If you don't have insurance, you can usually find a place that does sliding scale for $50 and below.


----------



## sansd

The last one I saw charged me $130/hr (well, I think it was actually 50 minutes or something). I stopped because my parents weren't giving me enough money to go even every two weeks. Her regular rate was $185.


----------



## hmf22

its free at my university


----------



## Fuzzy Logic

Do you mean university councelling, because that is not really much use for solving real psychological problems. Well, at least, that is the case at my university.


----------



## Toad Licker

My insurance covers all my costs to see my counselor.


----------



## millenniumman75

Phoebus said:


> :shock
> 
> Depends on the state and the clinic. For example, in my state, it is law that the uninsured receive a 15% discount from the standard fee. As for the sliding scale... it can vary greatly between clinics, which is why you have to call around. Sometimes you have to provide "proof of income"... like a bank statement, pay stub etc.


I was in a search for a new doctor this year and one tried to get $245 for an initial hour visit and $125 for each half-hour after that. I am not even sure if he was really taking any new clients. I ended up going to a doc through my insurance.


----------



## Sloppy Joe

Right now I'm insured, at one point I went out of network. Cost $120/hr, with sliding scale I believe $80/hr


----------



## TATA

Free through insurance, I can go once a week but only 30 minutes of session, which I don't think is enough. And because of my insurance I go to an unexperienced social worker... thinking of going to a group therapy to get more use out of it, just talking doesn't seem to help, as far as I know insurance should cover both.


----------

